# bunny igloo



## sharonb1515 (Oct 14, 2012)

How big should my bunnies igloo be...There is a big debate going on in my family that I need to get a larger one and I think the medium size is good ...We have a holland lop...I read you dont want it too big.


----------



## MiserySmith (Oct 14, 2012)

Enough space for fully lying out, and a bit extra is good.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 14, 2012)

If you are talking about the regular igloos that they sell at all pet stores then yes, you need a large.

I have a Lionhead which is pretty much the same size as a holland Lop. The large is barely big enough. A medium would be too small.

Also, for what it's worth, igloos are needed when they are babies for a good "hideout" but from what I have read and come to know, adult rabbits rarely use them.

Agnes never uses hers.


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 14, 2012)

I never bought one for my rabbits. I had a friend who used it for her rabbits and they never used it for anything other than a toilet.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 14, 2012)

Teddy had an igloo at the shelter where she came from, but she never went inside of it, she just sat on top of it. She has a cardboard box now that she sleeps inside of.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 15, 2012)

I have two bunns that are about 5 mos old who have had an igloo for the last couple months. the only thing they do with it is stand on top of it. as far as hiding out, they'd rather play in a cardboard box or these pop-up cat cubes I've got that can be connected together.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a large igloo for my buns. One is 6.5 months, the other 1.6 years. They both use it and love it! They sleep in it for hours!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 15, 2012)

I had igloos for my buns at first, but I gave them away since they never used them. Now they use a box or a rubbermaid step stool with a cloth over it. I think they tend to like having more than one entrance. Then again, one pair loves their carrier so much I took the door off so they can sleep in it all the time.


----------

